# You don't know what you don't know



## len (Dec 7, 2010)

Had a prospect call yesterday. They wanted "lights for a tent" and after a few questions, I found they were looking to rent some festoons and hang them themselves. She got really mad when I asked her who would be responsible if they weren't hung correctly and something fell. "How could they fall? They don't weigh anything." Good luck with that.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you have a brick wall in your office for calls like this?


----------



## Anonymous067 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow...that's about all that comes to mind.


----------

